# Ugly Americans



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's word of a new animated horror-comedy series debuting on March 17th at 10:30 p.m. on Cartoon Network.

It's got vampires, werewolves and demons. Oh my!

Anyone gonna check it out?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14222


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We saw a clip for this on TV late last night - it looks like it would be entertaining


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow , I thought some one was sending out photos of me! I will have to check that out. Thanks JT


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah- my kids saw the ad for it & made me run ot watch it.."Mommy, this is YOUR kinda tv show!! LOOK!"


----------

